# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση Sony] Πράσινη οθόνη

## dimitriseas

Καλησπέρα.  Όπως λέει και ο τίτλος πρασινιζει η οθόνη της tv μόνο όταν βλέπω hdmi σε tv box. Από κάτω φαίνεται εικόνα αλλά είναι θαμπά.  Εγώ δοκιμάσει σε όλες τις hdmi εισόδους την τηλεόραση και κάνει το ιδιο. Θα σκεφτείτε ότι έχει πρόβλημα το tv box. Στην άλλη τηλεόραση που το βάζω δεν έχει κανένα θέμα.  Παρακαλώ τα φωτα σας. Έχω βαρεθεί να αλλάζω πηγή. Μου το κάνει περίπου κάθε 5 λεπτά. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Δημήτρη,
γράψε το μοντέλο της SONY για να δούμε αν μπορούμε να σε βοηθήσουμε και να μην 
κάνουμε τους καινοφανείς προφήτες.
Πιθανά αίτια για πρασίνισμα στο χρώμα της οθόνης μόνο από τις HDMI εισόδους είναι 
- πρόβλημα IC (επεξεργαστή) HDMI εισόδων,
- θέμα αναβ/σης λογισμικού της TV.
Οι CRT SONY είχαν στ΄απότερο παρελθόν πρόβλημα πρασινίσματος της οθόνης λόγω γήρανσης
των πυροβόλων των 2 άλλων χρωμάτων στην οθόνη. (Αυτό δεν σ΄ αφορά το γράφω για την Ιστορία)
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

Papas00zas (04-02-19)

----------


## dimitriseas

Το μοντέλο είναι KDL-32S5600 μακάρι να είναι θέμα αναβάθμισης. Κάπου ζητάει το usb για αναβάθμιση.  Μακάρι να είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα και να μην αναγκαστω να πάρω άλλη αφού μόνο hdmi παίζω μ αυτην. Να μου πείτε και πως μπορώ να κάνω update . Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολυ

----------


## dimitriseas

Βρήκα πως γίνεται και το έκανα το update. Δυστυχώς το πρόβλημα παραμένει. Να διευκρινίσω ότι στο hdmi παίζω tv Box x96 και είδα στο youtube ότι έχουν και άλλοι το ίδιο προβλημα

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Δημήτρη,
αν και γράφεις στο 1ο post ότι βαρέθηκες να κάνεις αλλαγές για δοκιμές κάνε και τη τελευταία 
εφόσον βέβαια το TV BOX σου διαθέτει θύρα εξόδου τύπου SCART, οπότε ένωσε εναλλάξ αυτή 
με κάθε SCART από τα δύο που διαθέτει η τηλεόρασή σου για να δεις αν λαμβάνεις σωστή εικόνα.
Σε περίπτωση που γίνεται αυτό έχεις δοκιμάσει τα SCART εισόδου της τηλεόρασης SONY KDL-32S5600, 
οπότε αποκλείεις ότι είναι χαλασμένες αυτές οι θύρες.
Από την ιστοσελίδα : https://www.manualslib.com/download/...l-32s5600.html
κατεβαίνει ΔΩΡΕΑΝ το σχηματικό της #LCD# TV SONY KDL-32/37/40S5600.
Στις σελίδες από 14 έως 16 φαίνεται πως εισέρχεσαι στα Service Menus και πως παρατηρείς στη οθόνη τις
τιμές των παραμέτρων για τα 3 hdmi που πρέπει ν΄ισχύουν και που ίσως έχουν για κάποιο λόγο μεταβληθεί
και μπορείς να τ΄ επαναφέρεις, αλλά με μεγάλη προσοχή κι αρκετά καλή γνώση της Ηλεκτρονικής Επιστήμης
τη οποία πρέπει να διαθέτεις, καθόσον αν κάτι μεταβληθεί λάθος χαλάει συνολικά η εικόνα της τηλεόραση σ΄ 
όλες τις εισόδους της.
Αν η βλάβη επιμένει σημαίνει βλάβη στο Hardware δηλ. πρέπει να κάνεις μετρήσεις τάσεων και να πάρεις 
παλμογραφήματα των LVDS εισόδου κι εξόδου σημάτων των hdmi που καταλήγουν στ΄ αντίστοιχα pins του 
IC : TDA9995HL/CI που το σχηματικό του φαίνεται στη σελ. 21 του Service Manual.
Πριν καταλήξεις όπως σ΄ αυτού του είδους την επισκευή πάρε ένα τηλ/νο το SERVICE SONY στην Αμαρουσίου -
Χαλανδρίου 20, στο ΜΑΡΟΥΣΙ, 2106782000, ζήτησε το Τεχνικό Τμήμα εξιστόρησε εν συντομία τη βλάβη σου
για να σε κατευθύνουν ανάλογα (ρώτησε μήπως υπάρχει λογισμικό να περάσεις με USB Memory Stick μόνο για
την αναβάθμιση των θυρών hdmi).
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## dimitriseas

Το βρήκα τι ήταν. Πήγα στο tv box και στις ρυθμίσεις προβολής έβαλα 8bit rgb

----------

